# Anyone know how to convert a tire size of 7.75-15 to a size that I can understand?



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2009)

My camper has tires that have 7.75 - 15 written on them but I don't know how to convert that to a normal tire size? I think the 15 is for the rim size but I can't understand the conversion charts I found thru Google. The camper is a late 70's model Terry camper with 5 lug rims. I'm thinking these are a 225/?/R15 sized tires, anyone know for sure?
Thanks as always.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2009)

Conversion chart----> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/45_conversionchart.html


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Conversion chart----> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/45_conversionchart.html



Thanks but thats the same chart that I could not understand an hour ago.
Which series column do I look in? I must be an idiot.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> My camper has tires that have 7.75 - 15 written on them but I don't know how to convert that to a normal tire size? I think the 15 is for the rim size but I can't understand the conversion charts I found thru Google. The camper is a late 70's model Terry camper with 5 lug rims. I'm thinking these are a 225/?/R15 sized tires, anyone know for sure?
> Thanks as always.


 

This may seem strange coming from a woman but...
It's a 225/75/R15  

Ok I cheated my best friend owns a tire store.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> This may seem strange coming from a woman but...
> It's a 225/75/R15
> 
> Ok I cheated my best friend owns a tire store.



Hey thanks, I got a woman here that tells me how to do stuff all the time so I'm used to it.


----------



## Skipper (Aug 4, 2009)

For a camper you need to get a trailer rated tire.  It probably doesn't matter a great deal on the size so long as it'll fit the rim and not rub the fenders.  The thing it has to do is carry the weight.  Tires have alphabetical load ratings, most trailers need an E rated tire for the load.  Typical car tires are A or B and light trucks are C's 3/4 ton trucks have D or E rated tires.  The difference is the load capacity of the tire.

Skipper


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2009)

Skipper said:


> For a camper you need to get a trailer rated tire.  It probably doesn't matter a great deal on the size so long as it'll fit the rim and not rub the fenders.  The thing it has to do is carry the weight.  Tires have alphabetical load ratings, most trailers need an E rated tire for the load.  Typical car tires are A or B and light trucks are C's 3/4 ton trucks have D or E rated tires.  The difference is the load capacity of the tire.
> 
> Skipper



Now you have to come in here and tell me how to do it right when I just want to redneck this thing up to the hunt camp. I appreciate the insight and I will have to look into that, I suppose that trailer tires cost more $$$.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Aug 4, 2009)

> I suppose that trailer tires cost more $$$.



In most cases the answer is Yes, they cost more.

and fwiw - In some cases you can buy the tire mounted on a new wheel cheaper than the tire alone. I don't know why, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 4, 2009)

Go with a trailer tire if your going to be moving it much at all.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pineyrooter said:


> Go with a trailer tire if your going to be moving it much at all.



I'll be moving it 90 miles to camp and then 90 miles back from camp. So it will roll twice a year as Plum creek will not let us keep campers on the lease during June and July.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Thanks but thats the same chart that I could not understand an hour ago.
> Which series column do I look in? I must be an idiot.



11th line up from the bottom, second column shows the size you posted.  Follow it across to the right and you'll see the comparitive tire sizes for the type tire indicated in it's column heading.


----------



## jkoch (Aug 4, 2009)

Check out your local tire store. they will set you right.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 5, 2009)

Doc_5729 said:


> In most cases the answer is Yes, they cost more.
> 
> and fwiw - In some cases you can buy the tire mounted on a new wheel cheaper than the tire alone. I don't know why, but that's the way it is.



Yep. ran into that with boat trailer tires.  Don't understand it at all.

Just ran into the same thing with tires for riding lawnmower.

No one wanted to mount the tires, and the wheel and tire assembly was $10.00 -- for the exact same tire.


----------

